# sendmail collect: (read timeout)



## xer (May 11, 2009)

hello to ani1

for little companies i use sendmail instead postfix, it works very well on a 6.4-STABLE

sometimes i see this warning on my console:

---------------------------------
SYSERR(root): collect: read timeout on connection from ......

with related "df" files.
---------------------------------

it seems that happen 1 or 2 times a week, i thought was a memory overload, but with fortune i found this old post:

http://newsgroups.derkeiler.com/Archive/Comp/comp.mail.sendmail/2006-04/msg00219.html

wich says:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
It's a bug in 8.13.6 (regression due to the security fixes).
Just delete those files from time to time, 8.13.7 will have a fix.
(8.13.7 will be released when it's ready 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

but here talk about 8.13.6 version, and with mine 6.4-STABLE i use the 8.14.3 version...

any suggestions?


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 11, 2009)

It's usually an indication that either you or the sender is on a slow/congested link, which can cause the transfer of an email to be too slow or even halted due to a time-out. You could try setting the *net.inet.tcp.keepinit* sysctl (sysctl(8)) to a higher value like 120000 (note: it's in milliseconds, so the default 75000 means 75 seconds).


----------



## xer (May 11, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> It's usually an indication that either you or the sender is on a slow/congested link, which can cause the transfer of an email to be too slow or even halted due to a time-out. You could try setting the *net.inet.tcp.keepinit* sysctl (sysctl(8)) to a higher value like 120000 (note: it's in milliseconds, so the default 75000 means 75 seconds).



well.. i did it, we'll see how is going on, i hope it will fix tha matter, i'll let you know :e
xer


----------

